# La Sal La Sal East of Moab



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

My hunting partner fell through on my upcoming archery hunt on the La Sal mountains East of Moab. I've been scouting and found a few animals. I just don't want to go down there alone. It is nice to have some folks to come back to camp and talk to. I will be going opening weekend for maybe 4 or 5 days.If anyone wants to meet up then let me know. Send a PM or just respond on the forum. [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Ghunter200* (Jul 24, 2016)

What are you mainly hunting there? Elk or deer, any bulls or spikes?


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ghunter200* said:


> What are you mainly hunting there? Elk or deer, any bulls or spikes?


Ghunter

I'm mainly trying to get deer. But I'm finding lots of forkies. Not many 3 points or bigger. I have found a few Bulls but I don't have the LE tag. If a spike or cow are in range though, they will be in trouble.

I only have been scouting once and it was only a 24hr trip. I found 2 big deer but they were way up in a bowl that I wouldn't want to hike in the dark alone because of how far they were and I saw 2 bear in the area.

I bet I will find more when I have more time. It's kinda a hard Unit to glass because it's so thick. I have a trail cam up and I'm gonna move it to another area a week before the hunt.

I just don't like going out alone for more than just 2 days. I like to hunt alone but come back to camp to friends.


----------

